# Twinsburg, OH 2 GSD, Mia 7yr & Gerddy 3-5 Very Urgent



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I received this from Debbie at GSD Dog's Hope, there is no pet finder link if you want pictures please contact the person below...this came to us in an e-mail so I am copy and pasting. I am not separating the 2 dogs since the e-mail pertains to both in general. Mods you can fix if need be.

Thank you.....

ATTENTION ALL RESCUERS: GSD DOGS IN NEED OF IMMEDIATE HELP!!!!

CONTACT - SHANNON O'HERRON [email protected] or 330-487-0333 EXT 231 ASAP!!!!

THESE DOGS ARE EXTREMELY URGENT RIGHT NOW. THEY ARE FACING EUTHANASIA UNLESS A RESCUE COMMITMENT COMES BY FRIDAY AUGUST 19TH!!!! BELOW IS A DESCRIPTION OF EACH DOG AND I AM ALSO INCLUDING PHOTOS. PLEASE CROSS-POST TO ALL REPUTABLE GSD/ALL-BREED RESCUERS. 

MOST IF NOT ALL OF THE TRANSPORT WILL BE HANDLED ON OUR END DEPENDING ON THE LOCATION OF THE RESCUE(S)!!!! EACH DOG BOTH COMES WITH A LARGE AMOUNT OF FOOD/TREATS TO HELP WITH THEIR CARE!!!!!

IF YOU HAVE INTEREST IN HELPING ONE OF THESE SWEET DOGS, PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP! HERE IS MY INFO:

SHANNON O'HERRON - HUMANE OFFICER

[email protected]

330-487-0333 ext 231

1. Mia

Around 7 years old (doesn’t act like still very playful)

Knows sit, stay and come

No problems with handling

No guarding noticed with dry/wet food or rawhide

LOVES LOVES LOVES tennis balls, will bring the ball right back to you to play fetch

A little shy with new people but warms up quickly and then is very sweet and loving!!!

Friendly with other dogs, has lived with them before and done well with them here at the shelter

Very sweet and gentle soul

***She has some pretty severe skin issues that will definitely need addressed. I am being told she will most likely be headed for euthanasia because of her skin issues since we are so overwhelmed right now:-( She is heartworm negative and current on vaccines and Revolution. To our knowledge, not yet spayed. 

2. Gertrude (aka Gerddy):

Vet aged 3-5 yrs old

Shy with some new people but warms up quickly, then becomes very playful and affectionate. 

Likes tennis balls

No problems with handling

No guarding noted with dry, wet or rawhide

Seems good with other dogs after a bit of time but shy at first. Has good potential to become playful (was not forward or rude)

***Has a somewhat severe leg issue, most likely due to the horrible long-term neglect she suffered in her previous home. She was housed in a very small cage with little or no exercise for many many months and it certainly has taken quite a toll on her health. You can get a glimpse of this in the 2nd picture of her. Unsure if spayed yet or not. Heartworm negative, current on vaccines and Revolution. 

***BOTH OF THESE DOGS WILL REQUIRE CONSIDERABLE MEDICAL CARE SO PLEASE TAKE THAT INTO CONSIDERATION. A SWEETER COUPLE OF DOGS YOU WILL STRUGGLE TO FIND. PLEASE CONTACT ME WITH ANY QUESTION AT ALL ABOUT THESE GIRLS AND I WILL DO MY BEST TO GET YOU ANSWERS!! 

-- 

________________________________
Darcy E. Drons
Executive Director

Big Dogs, Big Hearts Rescue Inc. ("BDBH")
Email: [email protected]
Big Dogs, Big Hearts Rescue Inc.
Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Buffalo NY Rochester NY


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Pictures of the 2 Dogs*

Here are pictures of the 2 dogs.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Good luck to Mia and Gerddy, two beautiful dogs.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Some therapy and exercise would probably build up Gerdy's front end........plus some decent food for both of them. Dear girls, look at those hopeful eyes. :help::help: for these two nice girls....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

